# Frontpanel Corsair 900 D   CC-8930107



## ludscha (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo Bluebeard,

ich habe am Case ein Problem mit den Powerschalter.

Ich muss wirklich fest draufdrücken damit der Pc startet.

Meine Frage an Dich ist nun, gibt es hierfür ein Ersatzpanel mit den USB-Anschlüßen zum käuflichen Erwerb ?

Auf euerer Webseite hab ich nix gefunden.

Edit: Ich habe es bei Euch im Shop gefunden, die Frage ist nun, ist es bei euch im Shop lagernd, den bei Amazon über technikbilliger würde es 56,27 € kosten, was ich persönlich schon als Wucher sehe ?
Mfg
ludscha


----------



## Bluebeard (25. Januar 2019)

Hi Ludscha,

Das Teil ist bei uns über den Webstore erhältlich: https://www.corsair.com/p/CC-8930107

Ist laut Momentaufnahme auch in unserem EU-Lager in den Niederlanden vorhanden. Du kannst es also dort direkt bestellen.

Grüße


----------



## ludscha (26. Januar 2019)

Danke Dir Blue


----------

